# 4-12-08 at the nock



## Derek777 (Apr 12, 2008)

took a friend (Lou) from work out today on the nock. he'd fished there many times previously with no luck, and only a foulhooked crappie to show for his efforts.
it took quite a while to pattern the fish, but once we did, we had plenty of hits, quite a few misses as they were hitting quite lightly, and a few nice fish caught.
we fought the wind quite a bit, and im pretty sun/windburnt.
a couple of lou's fish:











my SRG fish:


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2008)

:beer:


Awesome taking a friend out and showing him the ropes!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice catchin' !


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice fish....I know that spot :wink:

P.S. What was the water temp? What was the pattern? Just curious for comparison.


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 13, 2008)

water temp was 53 in the main to 58 in the coves. very stained with visibility about 1.5 ft.
pattern was:
shallow 1-5ft rocky windblown (blowing onto as opposed to across) banks and adjoining flats with with lots of debris and junk floating. fish would hang on subtle pieces of structure on those banks like bigger rocks, depressions, drops. no fish were caught near laydowns or wood surprisingly. technique was tubes slowly (and i mean slowly, almost deadsticked) dragged across and through the aforementioned holding spots. 
8)


----------



## redbug (Apr 13, 2008)

nice job catching some fish!!! keep it up

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 13, 2008)

nice catching derek, could you please explaine how you go about figureing out patterns.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 13, 2008)

Derek's How-to, on figuring out a pattern.

1. Tie on sexy bait onto a sexy rod/reel combo with sexy line. 
2. Make sexy cast to a sexy fishy looking spot.
3. Manipulate the sexy lure in a sexy manner, completed with the sexy rod/reel.
4. Receive a sexy bite from a sexy LM. 
5. Make a sexy hookset, continue fighting your fish sexily. 
6. Land fish and take a sexy fish picture. 

Eh....

Repeat step 1 through 3 with different sexy lures, until step 4 happens, then continue catchin sexy green bass.

Eh...If all else fails tie on a senko, in a sexy color.


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Derek's How-to, on figuring out a pattern.
> 
> 1. Tie on sexy bait onto a sexy rod/reel combo with sexy line.
> 2. Make sexy cast to a sexy fishy looking spot.
> ...



:LOL2:


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 13, 2008)

Now I know the lake bass are on, I'll be at Greenlane asap.

Nice fish derek.


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 14, 2008)

throwing the horns for our mighty lord and master satan after fishing success is always sexy! :twisted:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 14, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> throwing the horns for our mighty lord and master satan after fishing success is always sexy! :twisted:



OH YEAH!


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 14, 2008)

Is that Frau Hitler Satan


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 14, 2008)

E-Rawk said:


> Is that Frau Hitler Satan



LMAO

That or Groucho Satan


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 14, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> nice catching derek, could you please explaine how you go about figureing out patterns.


although what jake said has alot of truth 8) its actually a bit more than that.
btw this is how i did it, and it works for me, and it might not work againt tommorrow. :wink: 

first off a bit of research on reported water temps and (alot of ) time previously spent on the lake helped me eliminate a whole ton of water right off the bat. (deep water creek channels, offshore humps, deep water suspended fish)

weather conditions also helped alot, as the wind direction and intensity gave me an indication as to where to start. (lee side of windblown points working from the deeper end to shallower, lee side of shallower humps and depressions, coves that had wind blowing into them). the reason i looked for these is that due to the lack of weedbeds atm in the nock, the bass in prespawn and staging for spawn need ambush points. as the wind is blowing, there is a bit of current generated, as well as alot of debris which accumulates and provides both forage for baitfish and cover for bass.) also, since there was a heavy rain that previous evening, i wanted to hit the coves where the creeks enter, creating a nice place for bass to sit and wait for dinner to come flowing to them, or to dine on the baitfish that would be feeding there. i figured the optimal place to fish would be coves with creeks that flow into them that also had wind blowing into them, and the points that are usually present at the entrance to these coves. in the end, that is exactly where i found the fish.

the second part of the pattern was simply a process of elimination using different types of lures (first searchbaits like spinnerbaits, crankbaits, and jerkbaits to pick off active fish and eliminate the different areas of the water column, then tubes, and tubes is as far as i got as thats what they wanted) and techniques to determine what exactly the fish were in the mood for (after we figured they werent too active, we used the tubes to slow (way slow) down our presentations and pick apart likely areas with varying retrieves and colors until we found the ones they were looking for). the likely areas were areas with bottom composition changes (ie mud to rock, small rock to boulders, depressions in banks, sudden depth changes, ledges, isolated structure and emerging weed growth, and any combination of the above where there was a transition or multiple transitions from one type to the other)

thats just my thought process for that day, and it worked out. im trying a more technical approach this year than i have in the past, and so far it really seems to be working.

edit: plus i have kept a fishing log for the past two years that ive fished the nock, and referred to that as well to help determine where the fish were or werent.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice fish you got there derek, also a good explaination of finding a pattern.


----------

